# Thoughts on Automatic Taping Tools



## IsantiDrywall (Feb 2, 2016)

As I am bidding on more and more jobs I am beginning to realize the need for automatic taping tools. 

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on brands, ease of use,durability and so forth. 

Any input would be much, much appreciated! 

Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Most brands have a five year warranty. If you are planning on being in this trade beyond that, I would get either Northstar or Columbia, best quality imo.


----------



## dunsky (Jan 25, 2016)

I am also new to automatic tools i bought the tapepro autobooster box's and i get very nice work out of them 10" and 12" i found them to be very easy to learn now i am having a tough time picking between flushing my angles or running an angle head on a mudrunner


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am with gopherstateguy, Northstar or Columbia are personal faves. If you are wanting to buy a full set from one brand I would go with Northstar. My set is a combination of Northstar, Columbia, Tapetech and Drywall Master. I like Columbia fat boy boxes because they hold the most mud and their corner roller, drywall masters angle heads, Tapetechs mudrunner, and Northstars taper and pumps. Those four brands parts are almost all interchangeable. Tapepro is nice, but their parts are too unique. Great Lakes Taping Tools sells Northstar tools, check him out. I bought a couple of NS tools from him and I have no complaints whatsoever. Their new taper is the best. Stay away from those lower priced brands :whistling2:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Its a funny thing they release new tools to make our job
1. Faster
2.easier
3.= more money 
That is wrong as the easier and faster something becomes its the easier cowboys start doing it. And then us Profesionals must drop our price now we all have to use boxes and flushers just to make a decent wage funny how it all work even my plumber mate now has competition problems as there is now plug in fixtures no crimping and no weld just plug and walk away


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I am in aus so i have tape pro but i also love my can-am tube and flushers with my columbia roller


----------



## IsantiDrywall (Feb 2, 2016)

embella plaster said:


> Its a funny thing they release new tools to make our job
> 1. Faster
> 2.easier
> 3.= more money
> That is wrong as the easier and faster something becomes its the easier cowboys start doing it. And then us Profesionals must drop our price now we all have to use boxes and flushers just to make a decent wage funny how it all work even my plumber mate now has competition problems as there is now plug in fixtures no crimping and no weld just plug and walk away


I agree with you to a point that when it becomes faster, easier, and almost fool proof to tape people want to jump into it and it does lower costs. But, that just makes us better overall. You can market your framing knowledge, hanging knowledge, why there are still cracks in certain spots, etc. You give the customer a better experience with a little better quality and knowledge and they will come back.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

IsantiDrywall said:


> I agree with you to a point that when it becomes faster, easier, and almost fool proof to tape people want to jump into it and it does lower costs. But, that just makes us better overall. You can market your framing knowledge, hanging knowledge, why there are still cracks in certain spots, etc. You give the customer a better experience with a little better quality and knowledge and they will come back.


Exactly how i make my money


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

For pump, boxes and handels I use BlueLine/Tapepro ( same same). IMO I feel they are the best. Fixed axel and the wheels are narrower than the box making it easier to get in and out of areas. They hold just as much mud as the fatboys. Built stong and in America:thumbsupont use Tapers so cant help there. A wiseman once told me the best tapers are the Concordes, I dont know if theyre still available. Any roller will do. Tapetech makes a real nice anglehead.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Concorde=Northstar pre 1998(?) I learned on a Concorde taper. They were the first one with an adjustable brake way before anyone else.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

IsantiDrywall said:


> As I am bidding on more and more jobs I am beginning to realize the need for automatic taping tools.
> 
> Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on brands, ease of use,durability and so forth.
> 
> ...


I have some good deals if you are interested.  

269-625-8935


----------



## IsantiDrywall (Feb 2, 2016)

GreatLakesTools said:


> I have some good deals if you are interested.
> 
> 269-625-8935


Do you have any sets? Looking to spend between 2-3k. 

Let me know!

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Lots of options, can you shoot me a text?


----------



## IsantiDrywall (Feb 2, 2016)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Lots of options, can you shoot me a text?


Just put your number in my phone. O.k. I contact you tomorrow?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

IsantiDrywall said:


> Just put your number in my phone. O.k. I contact you tomorrow?


Yup. Sure thing


----------



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

Insantidrywall:

Scott Murray here the President of Level 5 Tools. If you are looking for a complete set in the $2k range, call me and we'll see if we cannot help you out. At a minimum, I can give you an idea of what Level 5 can offer. All brands are good tools so you can't go wrong; just know you cannot get the full range for your price target without L5. You can reach me at 913-631-0804; or email me at [email protected].

Thank you for your interest and great luck!!!!

Scott


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

gopherstateguy said:


> Concorde=Northstar pre 1998(?) I learned on a Concorde taper. They were the first one with an adjustable brake way before anyone else.


The Owner at NorthStar was one of the founders of Concorde. Great attention to detail in machining and function. Always looking for ways to improve their line. Super nice folks to work with over there.


----------



## DeathF.above (Feb 18, 2016)

We finally broke down and bought a Columbia finishing set. After fifteen years of a knife and pan it sure is amazing how much time they do save. First job is going better then expected. Walls are looking FLAT. Quality of Columbia tools is impressive. Company seems solid. Good luck!


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Lets hear you experience eith the angle heads first go! What sizes, and how did it look?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

My experience with an angle head was similar to my first couple hours on a bait caster. Never did get on to it. Switched back to flusher. Still always wonder what the difference could be while sanding thick edges left by the flusher. But the flusher just runs so smooth and fast. No trash scratches, no ripped tapes, but maybe I pay for it on sand out


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The big question is. How did you get on with the bait caster, I love mine, but as you said not at first. 
I love my angle heads too.


----------



## DeathF.above (Feb 18, 2016)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Lets hear you experience eith the angle heads first go! What sizes, and how did it look?


We got the 3" and first go actually went pretty well. I did tear one tape but figured out I was pushing way too hard. Mud was perfect and as long as you have enough of it behind your tape when you roll, they feathered out great. Going to see how the angle box goes today.


----------



## Arr1020 (Mar 24, 2016)

Highly recommend anything other than Columbia. I've used them for years and the quality and customer service is turning into total crap. Cheap made. Poor quality, it's a shame.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I use this 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Continuous-Flow-Taping-Tools/
Everything about it is great but the boxes. Don't buy the boxes, handle/box RF ccontrol. Boxes are not built well they are super heavy and expensive as hell to repair and poorly designed. Everything else there is the best of it's class by far. The boxes are very fast if you have extremely built arms. Actually work out arms and you can handheld weight so basically no one.

For level 5 we tend to use heavy graco pumps that are capable of spraying drywall mud. I do NOT recommend hydraulic to anyone no matter the brand of pump. Bigger is always better and once you have a year or two of experience you can move onto different materials besides basic all purpose.
http://www.graco.com/us/en/products/materials/textures/drywall-mud.html

Boxes we use Columbia fat boys and Columbia pumps. Those free red stilts are heavy but ultimately free I guess. Boxes and pumps are hard to screw up so they're okay.
After we put down the corner tape we roll with 
http://www.all-wall.com/Columbia-Corner-Roller-w-4-8-Extendable-Handle.html
Then we use this on them 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Head-Handles/ColumbiaTools-Extendable-AngleHeadHandle.html
With a wheel less angle head.
Porter Cable 7800 electric sanders to sand. 
Modified dollies to move mud.
Cheap 1.25 dollar plastic lid opening things buy like 10 they get stolen.
Extra long mixing rods that are thin to save your back.
Stabila levels with those powerful magnets. You don't do much work getting them straight since they pull so hard. Just need to adjust to it's level but they do all the heavy lifting.
Can't forget some music to keep moral up
http://imgur.com/a/b7xq1


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Shelwyn said:


> I use this
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Continuous-Flow-Taping-Tools/
> Everything about it is great but the boxes. Don't buy the boxes, handle/box RF ccontrol. Boxes are not built well they are super heavy and expensive as hell to repair and poorly designed. Everything else there is the best of it's class by far. The boxes are very fast if you have extremely built arms. Actually work out arms and you can handheld weight so basically no one.
> 
> ...


I think I speak for every finisher on this site. We would be lucky to spend a week with your crew. Your production is through the roof and quality is second to none. Keep it up and keep those videos coming! Always a treat!


----------

